# Rediculous



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

Man, you guys don't understand how mad I am at myself right now, I think I seriously need psychiatric help, I was starting to make the downpipe today, and as I finished welding the first stainless bend to the flange, I just looked at it in the light and there were light leaks everywhere, and it was so ****ing ugly, and I just completely lost it and snapped, I wasn't even in a bad mood, but I just totally snapped, and I threw down my welding gun and it broke in 3 pieces, I threw down my workpiece, and it didn't bend, so I picked it back up and started driving it into the floor as hard as I could, and I completely ****ed up a $30 stainless bend + a $35 5-bolt flange for the turbo, then I threw down my $120 welding helmet and it's completely destroyed, then I kicked my welding table into the wall and destroyed the wall. I think I'm crazy in the head. The downpipe would have been fine, it was just ugly and I was ****ing pissed at myself for welding so badly.

I just calmed down and I had to tell someone. This happened like 10 minutes ago and my heart is still racing.


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

some greenery might help.


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

Dont feel bad man,i was working on my car and went totally ballistic and kicked in my freshly painted 3 bar badgeless grille and RS bumper.10 minutes later i was even more pissed that i did it but $hit happens


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

Man,I highly recommend a visit to the "red light district",and go for that "Asian relaxation"







you know what I mean,tell Madam Wong you want "THE WORKS!!!"







After that you will be ready for ANYTHING>.......if that don't work,just count your blessings on how LUCKY YOU ARE to be welding on your turbo car,and people in Asia,Africa,middle East,(and America/Canada)are dying of disease and starvation,and don't have a pot to piss in,a nice shirt to wear,or ahot meal to eat. We are all VERy fortunate people here,and if yu think about it that way,you may realize how fortunate you really are.Be







man,life gets a lot harder than that sometimes!


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (Holy Piston)*

I like to nail asian chicks


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (Holy Piston)*

So true, I feel even more stupid now. It's just a flange.
I'm running on such a low budget now, I have no more room for **** like this, and I just went and completely ****ed-up something that was going so well. I did a lot of work on my car, and everything went perfectly, I was making good progress, had all my bends calculated, everything I need I have, down to the last bolt almost, and now I went and put a $250-dent in my week-end. **** I'm an idiot, and an even bigger idiot for getting so upset about nothing, exactly like you said, there are countries that have nothing, and here I am bitching about a stainless pipe.








Sorry for the drama guys, I'm a spoiled little "girl" sometimes, and I get upset over stupid ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Thanks for the posts, it really helps hearing that there are others who lose it like me. (Bad Habit). Ballistic is the word.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

No worries man,yur a cool fugga,I am just a little bit older than you (check my profile







)just trying to be







and help you "put it in perspective".WE ALL get pissy over stupid sh*t sometimes,like SC vs.Turbo







,Honda vs, VW's







and stupid crap like that!No worries we're ALL dumbasses,we are men after all!!


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (KOOTER)*

Holy Piston always puts it in perspective hehe
Just get hammered and go out and work on your car man, then if you mess ish up it was cause you were wasted.
um. German chicks do me in good


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (StevenT)*

German,Asian,whatever..........a wise man once said," Stand them on their heads and they all look like sisters!!"


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

i feel you man, i freak out in huge tantrums sometimes over the dumbest stuff. i broke a big glass jar against the wall the other day, then cooled down and felt like a total meathead. sometimes you just have to get it out.


----------



## roccoturbo (Jul 27, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (EbraketurnGTI)*

deep breath buddy! relax your trying to hard, one step at a time, have a few beers call it a night and tommorow will be a better day.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (roccoturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roccoturbo* »_deep breath buddy! relax your trying to hard, one step at a time, have a few beers call it a night and tommorow will be a better day. 

Hey, that's a damn good idea.
I had some time to calm down now. I was too tired to be working on this.
Remember that time last year when I was supposed to meet you at your house, well the same thing happened that day, when I got lost and turned around and made the same distance in the other direction, I figured out what was going on, and I just lost my temper again, complete melt-down in the head, 'cause I was so mad at myself for screwing something so simple as going from Montreal to Ottawa.







The only person I ever get mad at is myself, and I maybe my brothers sometimes.








Anyways, thanks guys, I had to vent in here.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

dude relax and go rub one off, that alwasy helps me


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

iNVEST:
STUFF SNAP-ON u need a....








Works a treat!
-Rich


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

Well sounds like your welder is completely ruined, I'll go ahead and message you my address so you can ship it to me.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (gliplow)*

ahahhahahahahha thats funny!!!!
i burst out too, swear, threw pipes, even threw my helmet down but it didnt break, , was making a manifold once and it wasnt a good day, so i just stepped on it and sent liek 300 amps at it and burned the whole piece, punched my mailbox and dented the door, slammed my hodd when my car had hissy fits before sds, and stepped on my brakes while parked so hard the brake line blew, those days are over, caus ethen i realize "fuch, i have to fix it now"















but hitting stuff does relieve it, just sucks when you dont think first, you aint crazy, just as normal as me


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_dude relax and go rub one off, that alwasy helps me








vortex quote of the day


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (D Wiz)*

damn man... canada's that bad eh???? nah but in reality that time hits everyone doing projects on their car.... same times that make u wanna sell your car, part it out, or just plain set it on fire....
like xXx said, go rub one off, it always helps put things in perspective


----------



## pqgti (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (avw4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avw4me* »_some greenery might help.









*!!maui waui!!!*


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

Wow I think we were seperated at birth Dude! I just blew a motor a few months back, and in the motor swap process there were a few fits that i threw that would rival this one in destruction. I am still missing a wrench that i hucked at the ground, i heard it bounce and fly past my face but i still havent found it. Ive found its best to have a good friend there to bust your balls and distract you from the rage a little, and if nothing else then sometimes you are a little more self concious not to go ape sh!t.
besides the worst part is when you go to bed and its totally silent and you sit there and bag on yourself and worry for like an hour, but once you wake up it will be funny dude so dont sweat it.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (Neu Bug)*

Yeah! haha! I know how it feels. It always makes me laugh when I see people lose it, but when it's my turn it isn't funny at all. The friend idea is good, but I guess I would have to make some friends first.
This is really going to set me back. I could have finished the car today and had it running probably by noon. Now I can't weld the rest of the piping, and I need to buy a new 5-bolt flange and probably a new stainless 90° bend ...
Thanks for the words of encouragement guys. Maybe it's time I find myself a girl ...


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

Hey Agtronic,
Your not the only one who throws things. But my grandfather gave me the best advice..."When you KNOW you are going to throw something or break something...walk away"
It works too man. Usually I go inside and get something to eat, read a little on the tex and then go back out to start working again.
But trust ALL OF US. No one is perfect. I would think the F/I forum probably has the most stress because of what we actually do to our cars. Get back on that welder(once fixed) and get that downpipe fixed!!! We need more project updates!!!
Good luck,
Jason


----------



## 16VG60-BOOSTED (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (vdubspeed)*

Can you say "anger management courses" ?????


----------



## tropicorange20v (Jul 28, 2002)

I got so mad one time I stabbed my fender with a screw driver.


----------



## 1QUIKVR (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

Have you seen Anger Management?


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (1QUIKVR)*

big ups the temper massive....


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (mattstacks)*

Atleast you didnt get pissed and throw a hammer into the side of a brand new Acura MDX and then proceed to kick the sh*t out of the dented door. Then take a garbage can full of sh*t and throw it across the shop and jump up and down on it. All for not getting a bolt started on a POS fu(king 87 Integra. I wasnt getting paid for the god damn thing either. It was someone's else's fu(k up and I had to fix it.







After 20 minutes of fu(king with it I just snapped.


----------



## tyrone27 (Sep 7, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (GTibunny16v)*

go get laid you'll feel better and relaxed in the morning.


----------



## collier (Aug 6, 1999)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

Dude, take it easy on yourself..............I do the same every now and then.
Things build up, and we need to release..........you atleast recognize; and if you are like me, and accept that this little "outburst therapy" just cost you several hundred dollars







so be it 
.......it happens to the best of us.
chris


----------



## joeZX6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (collier)*

i can help u replace the bend...im me


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (tyrone27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrone27* »_go get laid you'll feel better and relaxed in the morning. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: Rediculous (QuickA2)*

Hey your in montreal, go to st. catherines st. and go crazy, maybe visit hilltop or the other fine establishments. Maybe some good food on cresent st. If that still doesn't do it, hmmmm maybe go visit the "dutch" herbalist. It will mellow you right down.
Besides you should be so hard on yourself, look at what you have already accomplished.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (GTI2lo)*

we all do this sometime's. I do it at work sometime's but they arent my cars to destroy, so I just walk away. Sorry to hear though.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (Metallitubby)*

ivw gone through total frustration before. you just drop what your doing and go do something else for a while. till you forget about what you were working on and then jump back into it. often times the solution presents itself immediatley after struggling with the thing for hours after a long break.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Rediculous (speed51133!)*

ask your doctor for valium. Instant patience in a bottle








beer works too.
as does the shrubbery, but they tend to leave you judgement impaired.


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_
as does the shrubbery, but they tend to leave you judgement impaired.


pfff you can say that again, was gonna snap my mattig bumper in half today i was so pissed at it, then came a relaxing calm and some how i heard jimi telling me to chill. eh what can i say


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (NVmyVW)*

All you guys still getting baked?lol.My car would never be done if i was.Especially with that Playstation 2 in the house


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Rediculous (Bad Habit)*

Keep your chin up man. I have done this on many occasions and my parents always make fun of me cause it's hilarious. Like the other guys said... when your pissed you can't think of the consequences of breaking absolutely everything around you... walk away.
Oh, beer, cigs, sex, kicking someone's ass, whatever you do to relax also helps


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_All you guys still getting baked?lol.My car would never be done if i was.Especially with that Playstation 2 in the house









Hey, there's a time and place for everything.









_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_ask your doctor for valium. Instant patience in a bottle










http://www.centurydrugs.com/valium.htm 



_Modified by sold on expense at 2:02 AM 12-28-2003_


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_
as does the shrubbery


bring me a shrubbery....ha ha...
I have broken stuff in anger too, feels good sometimes, as long as its not me I am breaking...


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (PAGTI91)*

Thanks for all the support guys!







I'm in a much better mood today. I spent all day fixing everything I broke. The project is back on! Looking on the positive side of things : My welding helmet looks uber cool with its new duct-tape flame job!








My downpipe is fixed, it sure ain't pretty, but it'll be totally functional.
I really appreciate the offered help from some of you by IM and in this thread! It's really cool to see that the FI forum junkies are there for each other even when it's not FI related!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So it's back to work for me!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*










I've been slaving away all weekend on flanges for this forum basically


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

haha im feeling the stress just looking at the FI forum. im looking into it and its frustrating just seeing the price tags.
the shrub may impare judgement but PS2 and sleeping are all the better. oh and comedians on HBO!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (a2-8v-pgh)*

Sometimes I wish I was a stoner. I love the whole laid back attitude, but I can't take the stuff, one hall and I'm shaking on the floor like an epileptic. I LOVE the taste and smell though.








But yeah, be prepared to spend some $$$. It hurts a lot, and hopefully it's worth it at the end, just need to stay focused on what it is you want from your car. I'm looking for 1 thing, keep the car as fun as it is already with 115 bhp, add a major boost in performance, and beat on "superdad" in his audi, bmw, 300m, durango, 3.2TL those kinds of things. I don't care about the young guys, I want to beat on the yuppies.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Rediculous (GTibunny16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTibunny16v* »_Atleast you didnt get pissed and throw a hammer into the side of a brand new Acura MDX and then proceed to kick the sh*t out of the dented door. Then take a garbage can full of sh*t and throw it across the shop and jump up and down on it. All for not getting a bolt started on a POS fu(king 87 Integra. I wasnt getting paid for the god damn thing either. It was someone's else's fu(k up and I had to fix it.







After 20 minutes of fu(king with it I just snapped.









i just laughed uncontrolably for like 10 minutes, that is fuken halarious

One time i snapped a headbolt and the threading wasnt sticking out of the block(so i had to drill it out







) , i cant even describe the anger, whatever i could find around me i just started throwing it, didnt even look, just chucked the fuker as hard a si could, then i sat down and cussed myself out for a good 30 minutes straight, my dad came out and saw me doing this, he just went back inside.

Normally i just cuss a lot while im working, even if i dont have anything to cuss about, i guess it helps keep me calm before i even get mad.
I find beer and bustin' one out to be the best relief


----------



## IntakeManifold (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (tropicorange20v)*

*GARAGE RAGE!!!* 
this thread is hilarity.








Agtronic - simmer down, but you sure are funny.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (IntakeManifold)*

http://grab.orsm.net/priceless/badday.mpeg

And I have been there and done that


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (BubonicCorrado)*

Seems like most of us has all been there. A few months back I got pissed because I couldnt find a t-bolt that held on my lower timing belt cover and I wanted to finish my car to drive to the track later in the night, after a few hours of searching , I pulled out my durango and slammed it in park and hit the garage door opener to close it and forgot that my trailer hitch was still attached, the **cking door hit the hitch and f**ked up the garage door. What made it worse the t-bolt was right where it should be just was hidden by the A/c belt. Times like these is when a cold Heineken and some shrubbery puts things in perspective.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (TURBOPHIL)*

just for the record and from my observations, 
anyone whos about 20 and up and is religious to playstation 2 is a pot head LOL


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (D Wiz)*

Yea dude that sucks. I used to be really bad at controlling my temper and would go through all that rage. My emotions recently got the best of me too. I tried to do a huge amount of my x-mas shopping the Sat. before in one of the nations most crowded malls (Tyson's Corner). I was all stressed out, had been fighting with my GF all day, and was just about to leave the Best Buy parking garage (my last stop). People were honking, speeding by and I lost it, threw the car in reverse to back up. I cut the angle too hard which caused my fender to make contact with a cement collumn. I screamed, almost started to cry and finally was able to put it together. Now I am down a fender on a college students budget. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I am still working on fully controlling those emotions so I never will have stupid stuff happen again. Use this time as a reminder for further times when your emotions flare.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_just for the record and from my observations, 
anyone whos about 20 and up and is religious to playstation 2 is a pot head LOL

I just drink


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

i now have two noticable dents in my car. One was there when i bought it the other is from me punching my piece after about a week of not being able to get anything right and starting my car while out of timing and shattering all of my pistons into pieces. So now i have to look at that freakin dent evrytime i open my driver side door, it reminds me of how stupid it is to lose your cool, but some times you just cant help it i guess


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (GTibunny16v)*

Man, today I almost lost it again, my helmet is pissing me off, it never stays up, and when I go to flick it down it only comes down half way, and at one point I tried to flick it down with my head movement and it went flying off my head, I was about to kick it as hard as I could, then I remembered and stopped, took a really deep breath, and I just let it go. Feels so different to control your anger, and it only takes like 5 seconds for it go away once you've stopped yourself.
After that, I was under the car and I banged my head on the floor of the car, then as a reaction I jerked my head back and hit it on a jackstand, I almost lost it there too, was about to have an attack under the car, but I just cooled it again. It's so easy if you can only be quick enough to remind yourself to relax.


----------



## njhg60 (Oct 15, 2003)

nice to hear you are getting control of yourself. Its nice to know that you are in control and its silly to think that something as small and unimportant as that can really make a lot of people totally lose it, but stuff happens. commended on self control i probably would have gotten pretty ticked too.


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: (njhg60)*

i got anger problems like that too. i broke a few things in my past and uh yeah, i now go for stuff that dosent matter, or a pillow or something. 
this b*tch the other day in front of me cut me off hardcore and i flipped. i was behind her for like 5 miles with an old corrado defrost swtich in my hand that i was shifting with. then we got on the highway i was gonna get up next to her and wing it at her, i was screamin and sht. somehow i just floored it and got way ahead of her and let it go. i got a bad habbit of throwin stuff at people...threw a condom at some chick who wouldnt let me in. at least that didnt do anything but it was funny...


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (corradokyd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradokyd* »_i got a bad habbit of throwin stuff at people...threw a condom at some chick who wouldnt let me in.

HAHAHAA, quote of the day.


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (veedub11)*

"I'm going to have to ask you to go ahead and retard your anger. It's retarded, it's retarded."
Honestly, don't work on your car sober. Also, have a friend there. I lost about $30 of -AN fittings and line in the woods before I wised up


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

Who's that wanker with the welding helmet on?
Oh, it's Agtronic, nevermind haha








Working on your car half wasted is always fun, just don't do complicated stuff.. I build alot of computers, and if I try to do stuff too wasted I just end up breaking things..


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Rediculous (StevenT)*

I had to bring this one back up, it is hilarious. Great anger stories!


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (TDIVentoDave)*

OH no you didn't!!! This thread makes me look like such an idiot!


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

No, the picture does


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Unit00)*

well i had a bad day today TIG welding, i fkin hate corners, easier when stuff is but welded i get real nice welds, but no, bad day today, welds came out humongous and fat, i tried difft size tungstens, held the torch difft ways etc ( this was .5 plate to a 1/8 tube, so i know the plate needed most of the heat, crap takes forever to heat up, so now i gotta grind and grind and grind and grind and grind and grind, mahcinist neighbor told me taht he'll help me tomorrow, sometimes when i TIG and get REAL mad, i just melt a huge hole, stikc the tungsten in there and ruin the piece, im stupid and i throw it out, curse etc. machining, fabrication and welding are a PITA sometimes,







beer liek a mothafuka


----------



## R E M U S (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (D Wiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Wiz* »_sometimes when i TIG and get REAL mad

when you lose races you get mad too








slamming the brake pedal and causing the booster hoses and the top of your resevior to break @ dpa, priceless


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (R E M U S)*

i got kicked off vortex for posting a pic of a gun.
thats why i now have a "!" at the end of my name.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

my brother has or had these fits of rage too, but hes a honda guy. I never get mad and I really dont know why. Prolly the women issues make the worse car problem ever seem like a good time







.... kidding.
I always antagonize him, and he actually threw a hammer at me once. I dodged it, and it slammed into the front of my moms at the time almost new jetta hehe








Then idiot proceed to try to pound the dent out... but not from the bottom. He tried to flatten out the surrounding areas to make it look even







bwahahaha


----------



## R E M U S (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_i got kicked off vortex for posting a pic of a gun.



same here
I got banned once for posting a pic of me holding a gun. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*

yeah you guys really could use some anti-anxiety meds.
ya'll carry guns around too?
heh


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: (R E M U S)*

Just had my post deleted from this thread. They must like me or something.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

the last time I got that pissed at my car was when I was tightening the motormount on my Roadrunner. I was on my back, underneath the 440. The wrench slipped and hit me in the temple. I think it attacked me. Well, I was too confined under a 750lb engine to do any real damage, heheh.


----------



## BoostedOne (Mar 30, 2003)

Heh, I quit breaking stuff when I get pissed off because sooner or later I realized I'm the one that has to clean up the mess or repair/replace what I broke.


----------



## Unit00 (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: (GTibunny16v)*

whoops.. yeah sorry i guess the mods dont like that pic of the m11 and the 45 i posted..


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (Unit00)*

Super breaker here ^
I loose it. Been beter with the cars over the past year or so, as i expect things to go horribly wrong, I did build a vr turbo








Just on Fri.,, due to girl problems (see sig), I put a hole in my wall broke two glasses and broke two TV remotes. Then of course I had to clean up put the chit back together and fix my wall.
The fixing what you broke only makes it better, the more time to concentrate on what sucks. 

Yea, break stuff...


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: (mattstacks)*

You guys should try some submission wreslting/mma after being out on the mat with someone that's trying to break an arm,leg or trying to choke you,everything else seems like a joke.It's a great stress relief.
Holy crap!! I just realized you can't post the time between 4:19 and 4:21 hahaha talk about censorship!!!
_Modified by Hardcore VW at 1:10 PM 2-10-2004_


_Modified by Hardcore VW at 1:12 PM 2-10-2004_


----------



## mkiirocco (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Rediculous (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Man,I highly recommend a visit to the "red light district",and go for that "Asian relaxation"







you know what I mean,tell Madam Wong you want "THE WORKS!!!"







After that you will be ready for ANYTHING>.......if that don't work,just count your blessings on how LUCKY YOU ARE to be welding on your turbo car,and people in Asia,Africa,middle East,(and America/Canada)are dying of disease and starvation,and don't have a pot to piss in,a nice shirt to wear,or ahot meal to eat. We are all VERy fortunate people here,and if yu think about it that way,you may realize how fortunate you really are.Be







man,life gets a lot harder than that sometimes!

probably a bit old to post, but man you are VERY right, i dont look past that one bit and it's the truest statement ever







i wish i had a welder!!!


----------



## Blak Golf (Sep 10, 2003)

dont worry about it, its not u its the winter that makes us do crazy things. if u send me a drawing of ur flag ill make u one out of mild steel free of charge ill just charge u the heat treatment if u wanna get it heat treated







let me know if u want


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (Hardcore VW)*

I know what you mean, a couple of my buddies in town train in Shringi Kempo, Hapkido, Go Shin Do, if it involves baggy pants and kicking somebodies arse, theyr'e into it.
Spend an afternoon wearing a padded helmet trying to beat someone senseless, you get pretty much the same effect as wrestling.
that and shrubberies... although I find I don't get much actual work done while smoking, you spend alot of time _thinking_ about building things... then you get hungry and the next thing you know its monday morning and you have to put the cylinder head back on so you can drive to work in your "still-not-modified" VW.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (BoostedOne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostedOne* »_Heh, I quit breaking stuff when I get pissed off because sooner or later I realized I'm the one that has to clean up the mess or repair/replace what I broke. 

werd, on FEW occasions, i catchmyself, breathe in, and surprisingly dont do anything dumb, tim eto stop all that crap or ill never get anywhere with my business


----------



## A3jetta2.0T (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (Agtronic)*

Hahaah this thread is old, sorry it's late.


----------



## peteM3 (Sep 10, 2001)

"Man, today I almost lost it again, my helmet is pissing me off, it never stays up, and when I go to flick it down it only comes down half way, and at one point I tried to flick it down with my head movement and it went flying off my head,"

I HATE THAT! that always happens to me... one time it wasn't all the way on the back of my head, and i flicked it forward hard, instead of just flying off, it swung around and nailed my lower lip, hurt like hell, and yeah that made me drop my mig gun and bust the lever...
thing to remember about metal is you can almost always FIX what you mess up, just with enough patience... if that flange is thick you can probably still scavenge it, cut the busted ass piece off with a band saw then use an angle grinder to grind off the messy weld, then maybe hit the whole thing with a large flat sander of some sort to make sure its still pretty flat and you should be ok. 
sometimes when i get really mad i like to take random pieces of pipe and **** to my punching bag haha


----------



## MattyDVR6 (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: Rediculous (avw4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *avw4me* »_some greenery might help.









i second that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

